# Serious Problem with Vectrix XL !



## Flip Flop (Jan 1, 2005)

Since this just started I would look closely at your bottom bushings and then get a hold of Hoyt Monday morning.

Good Luck


----------



## bogenfreak (Jun 8, 2008)

Hello

Thanks for your fast Reply !

I am complete new in Bowshooting - what do you mean with "bottom bushings" ? Would should I look for ?

I really can´t tell anymore when it really started. Maybe it started from the beginning when I got my bow - I just don´t know. I never looked so exactly at the CAM-Wheels. Just at once I recognized it.

Could you please tell me the E-Mail Adresse from Hoyt ? I didn´t found one on there Website. It would be very good the have it, that I could send them a few Pictures.

Thanks


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

That does'nt look good. I'd put it on the dealer you bought the bow from to make it right, even if that means him dealing with Hoyt. You say he changed the cam bearings already. That rub mark should not be happening. Have your dealer get ahold of Hoyt, you should not have to. I can see where the cam IS rubbing the limb. The lower white line is rubbed away!


----------



## SHEGGE (Jun 8, 2004)

Its not right. Take to your Hoyt dealer and they should just send it in and get it fixed. I am thinking a weak limb on one side. 
And by the way those are some nice groups


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

Before having your dealer send it to Hoyt Pulle the bottom axle and roll it on a flat surface to see if it is bent. Could be the lighting in the pictures but it seems to me when I look at the pictures from the back side of the cams, the limb tips are not quite square. Could be the light or a bent axle. Either way though the limb has been rubbed and I would have someone replace the limbs to. Don't need to be bothered with a limb failure down the road because of that.


----------



## bogenfreak (Jun 8, 2008)

Hello Guys

Thanks for all help, Advise, Suggestions you gave me. I will talk with my Dealer, that he must fix it - I don´t care how.

I will let you know what the default was.

Regards Steven

@ Shegge. Thanks for your comment about my Groups. They should be more often :wink: 
My biggest Problem is to be conzentrated, and quiete. I have to learn that, and also BT-Release and so on....


----------



## RamRock (May 22, 2008)

Hey bogenfreak,, iv had a similar problem with my vulcan,, looks like you have sevier cam lean going on,,on the opisit side of the cam you have contacting the limb ,the cable also rubbs the serving from contacting the inner string track.(my problem).,(also look at your strings)i had mine at the dealer,, and we found that the cables and strings all streched,, my 28.5in 81 lb vulcan had shrunk 1/4 inches in drawlength and lost 6 lbs and 18 fps!!!!!!!! just from those streaching,,, our solition was new strings/cables and a new spacer(hoty builds fuse strings from brownel material wich streach) SOOO in short sevier cam lean caused by streaching strings and cables caused bad timing as well......id say get new(BETTER) strings and cables and new spacers and re-time the cams and youll see the problem get better.....hope this helps.........:darkbeer:


----------



## FOZZY BEAR (Feb 14, 2007)

I have experienced the same problem, We had sent it back to Hoyt...the problem is the pin is out of tolerance....they had replaced the bottom cam...along with the limbs...

MAKE SURE THEY DO THIS!


----------



## bogenfreak (Jun 8, 2008)

Hello Guys

Thanks for your kind help. I will et read my Dealer this Thread, bcause he is mutch more famous with this Stuff then me. Hope we find a Solution !

Best Regards Steven


----------



## bogenfreak (Jun 8, 2008)

Hello

One thing again.

Could anybody be so kind, and tell me a Mail Adresse from Hoyt, because I want to send them this Pictures, just that the see what happend to there bow. I just want to know what they say. I don´t want that it happens that my Distributor tells me "We can not fix this " and so on. You know what I mean. I want that Hoyt say´s the same thing to me as my Dealer and Distributor.

What do you generally think about Hoyt Vectrix - good, not so good - bad ?

Thank´s


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

*vector cam scratches!*

You said that the limbs don't line up I am thinking your getting pull to one side because your Y buss cables are not tuned proberly, take your Y buss cables and twist them evenly and get them set back to specs, and both limbs are even and parallel! and at the right axle to axle length. Make sure that all your cables are at factory specs! The Y buss cable the control cable, and the string! The pull to one side is causing the scratches on the cam at full draw! check it out see if I am right! PLEASE GET BACK TO ME!

Hoyt 
543 N. Neil Armstrong Rd.
Salt Lake City,
Utah 84116-2887
1-801-363-2990


----------



## bogenfreak (Jun 8, 2008)

Hello

Puh - that´s a little to high for me, because I don´t really no yet enough to follow you. I just started with Archery. I think I know what you mean, and it sounds for me obvious. The bow is orginal - nobody did something with it. OK, maybe my Dealer did something with it - I don´t no.

You don´t think, that there is a huge Problem and I have to replace 50% of the Bow ?

I have to tell him that, and I promise you, that I will contact you when everything is done. Earleys´t would be Saturday this week.

Are you a Guy from Hoyt ?

Thanks until now for your Adivse and Suggestion


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

it also appear that the serving is separating on the string ,you may have more then one problem! also just a note, even though it looks like your just shooting target (god groups by the way) if you plan on hunting with this bow you may want to keep it away from all the toxic chemicals that i see in the eighth picture!


----------



## bogenfreak (Jun 8, 2008)

Hello

Thanks for the Note about the Toxic Materials. But that´s not a Problem, because the Bow is normally in his case. I do not shoot Target - I shoot 3D. Target is just for my Training how to release on so. I do this in my Garage, and have no Weatherproblem :wink:

Yesterday I checked the Bow with my Dealer again and we found out, that the Timing from the CAM-Wheels is not good. When the lower Wheel hits his Wall, then the upper Wheel is still about 3-4mm away from his Wall. Maybe this is my Problem - hope so. I will tell how everything goes further.

But how can this happen  ? I really don´t know if the bow was ever set up correct (but it must be - if not I would not have this Groups - or) ? Could it be that the String Y-Cables .... has got a little stretch`t ?

Regards


----------



## bogenfreak (Jun 8, 2008)

Hello Viperarcher

I am faster back as tought. 

Here are now my Answers.

First of all - we found a default - the Timing of the CAM-Wheels was not correct. When the lower Wheel hit´s the Wall, the upper Whell could still move a few mm, until it hit the wall.

Me and my Dealer took the bow complete apart and checked really everything. Bearings, Limbs, Axels, Strings and so on - everything loked very good. We also put the limbs this time right togheter, because the very wrong mounted - The Trea´s, Leaves (from the painting on the Bow) didn´t fit togheter. OK, I think this has nothing to do with the Bow himself, but I am a 100% Perfectioniest, and everything should be correct.

When we put everything again togheter, then the limb with the scratches is now at the other Side. Everything was no adjusted correct - Timing of CAM-Wheels. When I now pull the bow to full draw, I really can feel when I hit the Wall - it´s very strong.

The I took a few shoots, and it seemd to me that this was the default, because there where no more scartches at the CAM-Wheel.

Then we made a test. I sticked 2 Piece of white maskingtape over the limb, just to see how near the CAM-Wheel comes to the Limb, and when I shoot again the Wheel touches very soft the Tape. Mutch better then before, but there is still a contact there.

Then we took again everything apart and put the very thinn "Paperwashers" to the inside of the Axel, that we get more Space between Limb and CAM. Now it is again a little better.

The strange and unique thing for me is - why does the CAM-Wheel come so close to the Limb  I don´t understand this. The gap between Limb and CAM is about 0,059 inch - I think this is a pretty huge Gap, and it still hits very soft (when I have the Tape in there) the Limb. The tape itself is very, very thin - like Paper.

When the Tape is away, then there was after about 10 Shoots still no Contact - maybe I have to shoot longer to see something. Before we did al this changing I hit the Limb be the first shoot. 

We compared the Vectrix XL with a Katera, and when we looked exactly we saw. that the bearing at the Katera was not completed pressed in. This means the CAM-Wheel is a little more far away from the Limb. I don´t know if this really matters.

We really don´t know what to do now, because everything is changed, and modyfied. Limbs are different, Strings are now correct and so on. I think my Dealer now´s exactly what he is doing, becaue he has about over 10 Years expierience in Bowshooting. We really don´t know how to go further.

Could this all be tolerances with this Cam-Wheels ?
I have the biggest Vectrix XL with 36 inch, and the biggest Vector CAM´s. Could it be that the CAM flexes a little bit, because it is so big ?
I can not compare my bow with others, because nobody has sutch a big one.
How near does this lower CAM-Wheel really come to the Limb ?

Until no - thank you for your help !

Best Regards


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

If I had to guess I would guess that the spacers on the lower cam are on the wrong sides, ie inverted. There are 2 different spacers, and 2 different thicknesses. The thicker of the 2 should be on the side where you are getting the scratches. When looking at it the scratched side should be further away from the limb than the other side is. Yours appears to be closer on the string side than the cable slide. Double check that the spacers are on the correct sides, ie thick one on the side that is rubbing, thin one on the cable side.

On a side note, I agree that the limbs do not look square at all in that one pic. It might just be the lighting, but they do not appear to be square. It is possible that one of the axle holes is not cut square.......


----------



## xring_assassin (Jan 1, 2005)

I throw in a vote for a bent axle - a dry fire victim while on the shelf waiting for you to come buy it possibly? A dryfire would explain the wild string wear also.

Just a guess - Vectrix's are solid bows and great performers...something has gone drastically wrong to change that.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

can anyone tell me what was bogenfreaks last post supposed to say?
I don't mean to sound rude when I say this but I just plain can't read it?
DID he get it fixed?
I would like to help but the bow is not in my hands and I cannot understand what he is trying to say.


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

It's better but perhaps not fixed. They took the bow apart, nothing bad found. Swapped the lower limbs left for right, put it all back together, did some tweeking on the cables. He has the draw stop timing better. Its hitting the limb if he puts a piece of paper-tape on the inside edge of the suspect spot. Not hard, but it's still there. Thats how I'm reading it.


----------



## j3dgu (Jan 18, 2006)

I would say contact Hoyt and get their opinion. You can jerry-rig the fix but is it really what you want to do. I would like to get it properly fixed if that was me and not rely on "paper tape". JMHO


----------



## master_hoyt (Apr 28, 2008)

Call hoyt, thier customer service is # 1. I think its in the bearings. looks like more space on one side. There should not be any cam lean on the bottom cam caused by Y (buss) cable, that can only happen on the top. If there is a lean on the bottom it can only be caused by a limb or bearing or axle problem.


----------



## master_hoyt (Apr 28, 2008)

Hoyt Thompson said:


> can anyone tell me what was bogenfreaks last post supposed to say?
> I don't mean to sound rude when I say this but I just plain can't read it?
> DID he get it fixed?
> I would like to help but the bow is not in my hands and I cannot understand what he is trying to say.


 I think it got better but is still does it.


----------



## bogenfreak (Jun 8, 2008)

Hello Guys

I shoot today about 10 Shoots, and it started to come again. All that work what we had didn´t bring any benefit. In my Opinion there must be a very strange Problem ! :set1_thinking:

Tomorrow my Dealer will take the Bow again to his Distributor to Italy, and they should change the Limbs, Bearings, Axel, Cams and maybe the Strings. 

Normaly then the Problem MUST be solved. What do you think ? For me this is a very strange Problem, and nobody ever heard (in our Area) about it.

Here I have again a few Pictures just that you see again the Scratches starting.

Best Regards Steven


----------



## master_hoyt (Apr 28, 2008)

Call Hoyt, Plus your string does not look like its in the best of shape at least the serving


----------



## nippon1 (Feb 2, 2007)

Please do NOT accept anything else than full diagnose for problem and everything fixed as good as new.


----------



## Devilfan (Dec 11, 2004)

I can't tell from your pictures, but are your cables crossed correctly through the cable slide? I would also have them check for a bent riser.


----------



## master_hoyt (Apr 28, 2008)

nippon1 said:


> Please do NOT accept anything else than full diagnose for problem and everything fixed as good as new.


whats that mean?


----------



## bogenfreak (Jun 8, 2008)

Hello Guys

Yesterday I spoke with Hoyt, and they told me, that I have to replace all 4 Limbs, and then the Problem should be solved - I hope it is then !

I will let you know how everything turnd out.

Regards


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

After you replace the limbs , but a new set of cables and string on and get it properly tuned and set into factory specs , shoot it around 50 times to let the strings settle in , and then have it looked at again to make sure that its in factory specs and then start to set up again!


----------



## bogenfreak (Jun 8, 2008)

Hello Guys

So, now I can tell a few things.

We didn´t change the Limbs yet. We put in a new axle, Bearings and a new Cablewiser, that the Cables are not pulled so strong to one side. We also put in a thicker washer, that we have a bigger gap between limb and cam.
Tuned everything 

Today I were at are bowplace and shoot about 150 Times, and there are no scratches anymore  Maybe that was the Problem? It still looks good. The limbs are still the old one. I will shoot now mutch more and see what will happen. Maybe the scratches come again after a while, ore thesy are for ever gone - who knows.

Thanks for all your Help you Guys gave me.

Best Regards Steven


----------



## rlblevins2001 (Feb 22, 2008)

I have the same bow. A while back my draw stops wouldn't hit my string at the same time. You fix that by twisting the bus cable. But my troubles went deeper. My string had stretched. The result was some pretty bad cam lean. My solution was to have a new string made. DON'T buy a factory string. Have one made if at all possible. I raised my 3D scores by 40 points.


----------



## bogenfreak (Jun 8, 2008)

I will shoot now, and look what happens. Maybe my Problem is solved - who knows ? Until now I never touched again, and I made now about 200 Shoot !


----------



## nippon1 (Feb 2, 2007)

> whats that mean?


What I was trying to say...I understood that bow was reasonable new. So least here it is sellers duty to fix your gear. Do not like I have done sometimes "be happy if problem just dissapeared" it is likely problem will come back. But demand that sealer finds a real reason and it is fixed right way.

I do NOT know anything about his/her dealer, but here guy who sell hoyt bows do not necessarily know much about bows he sells. So it is unfortunately depending you own attitude and demands what kind of service you will get.


----------



## bogenfreak (Jun 8, 2008)

I know what you want to tell me, but I think that this Persons who fixed my Bow know very well what they do. One is a National Trainer from the Italienguys (he made a Worldchampion) and one is 7 in Europeanmaster. I trust them when they fixed my bow, and the bow is now really accurate and I don´t feel that something is wrong. But I still keep a eye at my "default" :wink:


----------

